# First Reflections



## ggallaway (May 13, 2008)

I wondered if it is still necessary or desirable to Toe in the left and right speakers if your first reflections have sufficient absorption


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Part of the issue is the polar (off axis) response of the drivers, mainly the tweeters.
The easiest way is to try it and see which way you prefer.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Agreed. The reflections are still there no matter the toe in. It's more for adjusting frequency balance and imaging properties.

Bryan


----------

